
Why 10% of Companies capture 80% of profit - digitaltrees
https://www.mckinsey.com/featured-insights/innovation-and-growth/what-every-ceo-needs-to-know-about-superstar-companies
======
PaulHoule
Funny enough, they are showing 50% of the excess profits going to financial
services and real estate!

